# My first build



## Stephen (Nov 20, 2008)

First of all how lucky was I! I ordered the case from one site, the parts from another and a Kubuntu 8.10 cd a few days before it was released and they all came today!  I can't believe the Star Track Express guy just left the case at the doorstep, usually if no one's home they'll let you arrange a date and charge you again.

Anyway

I have my parts lying over on my bed (in the boxes) and tomorrow I'm gonna build it (would have today but it started raining and had to let the dog in).

This is pretty much my help me I'm dumb thread (yeah I spent about 10 minutes trying to get the I/O shield in) and I'll post my progress once I start.

I'm really excited to be honest.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 20, 2008)

Lol a tasmanian trying to build a pc.  

Just kidding Stephen.  

Just take it slowly, assemble it somewhere with good light and definitely no dog!!!  Triple check everything before powering up and good luck...

BTW

What parts have you got??  Where did you buy em from??


----------



## Stephen (Nov 20, 2008)

I bought the case (Asus TM-22) from skycomp.com.au and these from itestate.com.au

Asus M2N-MX SE plus mobo
Samsung hd161hj 160gb hdd
Patriot 2x1gb pc2-6400 ram
Athlon 64 LE-1620 cpu
HP dvd1070i dvd drive

It's just a cheap first build for Kubuntu and experience


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 20, 2008)

Most of this stuff you won't need to think hard about the second time 

Like screwing in a PSU, popping in an I/O shield, mounting motherboard spacer screws on the right spots, pushing in RAM, PCI-E cards and PCI-cards, getting a CPU and cooler on the board etc. etc.

Just imagine, next time you'll be able to do that lots and lots faster!


----------



## Stephen (Nov 20, 2008)

> mounting motherboard spacer screws on the right spots



Thing about that... I decided to get started a while ago and I can't get the stupid things in. What do I use to screw them in? They go in a tiny way and won't move with my fingers. The case already has 1 in it so they must go in.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 20, 2008)

You can use a pair of pliers if you lack the right tools.
Btw, they must go in anyway, otherwise you will short circuit stuff on the back of your mobo


----------



## Stephen (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah I asked my dad if he had anything and he said to just use pliers but then he said he had something else for it


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2008)

check the bottom link in my sig, post #2. while its mostly about windows, there may be some things in there that relate, and help you out with assembling/building this build.


----------



## caleb (Nov 20, 2008)

Dont forget to plug in the power cord otherwise it might not work.

Good luck lol.

Seriously this is all very simple as long as you know what you are doing... and read the manuals.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 21, 2008)

*Problem #1*

My dad bought me a tool kit and it has something for the spacers. So off I go to screw them in expecting them to be in in like a minute.

Unfortunately the bloody things won't go in. I could get 2 in but not the rest. I got my dad to try cos he's a handy man (built our previous house) and he said that the holes aren't "tappered" or something like that.

Now he insists that the spacers aren't meant to go in there (remember he knows jack shit about computers) but of course I know better than that. He said to take them all out and to screw the motherboard straight in because the screws go in the holes fine.

So um do I tell Asus to send me a new case? One where the spacers will go in (btw I took the other side off and they go in fine in the back of the holes). My dad said he'd do it himself but I'd rather pin this on Asus.

I'll take a photo if you want, just ask!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2008)

Stephen said:


> *Problem #1*
> So um do I tell Asus to send me a new case? One where the spacers will go in (btw I took the other side off and they go in fine in the back of the holes). My dad said he'd do it himself but I'd rather pin this on Asus.
> 
> I'll take a photo if you want, just ask!



yeah. i would return it, with lots of yelling and demanding they pay for shipping. The case should come with threaded holes for the standoffs, and the provided standoffs should fit. end story.

as for your dads 'screw it straight in' idea - remind him how smart it would be to drill directly into a mains power wire. your PC wont like shorting either.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 21, 2008)

Mussels said:


> yeah. i would return it, with lots of yelling and demanding they pay for shipping. The case should come with threaded holes for the standoffs, and the provided standoffs should fit. end story.
> 
> as for your dads 'screw it straight in' idea - remind him how smart it would be to drill directly into a mains power wire. your PC wont like shorting either.



lmao

i'll see what I can do tomorrow. in Tasmania we have crappy internet that always goes really slow at night. I wish Kevin would pick up the pace with his broadband network.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 21, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I bought the case (Asus TM-22) from skycomp.com.au and these from itestate.com.au
> 
> Asus M2N-MX SE plus mobo
> Samsung hd161hj 160gb hdd
> ...



It will do you fine for a first build and to run linux on .
Is that LE-1620 a 2.6GHz CPU? with 1 MB cache?


----------



## Stephen (Nov 21, 2008)

2.4 GHz with a 1 MB cache

edit: I read reviews on it from newegg just then and aparantly it can go to 2.98 GHz without increasing the voltage and still be at 40 degrees. I think I know what I'm gonna do...


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 21, 2008)

Stephen said:


> *Problem #1*
> 
> My dad bought me a tool kit and it has something for the spacers. So off I go to screw them in expecting them to be in in like a minute.
> 
> ...



If it was you (ie. first build) I'd contact the store or Asus.

If it was me, I'd be madly searching for a tapping bit and screwing up the case


----------



## Stephen (Nov 21, 2008)

My dad said he'd tap it (is that how you'd say it cos that's wrong ) but I'd just rather get a new one


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 21, 2008)

Stephen said:


> My dad said he'd tap it (is that how you'd say it cos that's wrong ) but I'd just rather get a new one



If you don't mind the hassle... I'd be fairly itching to put the system in


----------



## Stephen (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah I'm really excited about building it... I wanna buy some lightscribe discs and play with them (bought a lightscribe dvd drive for the novelty)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Yeah I'm really excited about building it... I wanna buy some lightscribe discs and play with them (bought a lightscribe dvd drive for the novelty)



i've had a lightscribe burner for ages. didnt come with software, so i have no fecking idea how to burn em. If you get yours working, let me know how.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine came with Nero 7 lightscribe

http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/windows/index.aspx?id=810 << for windows


----------



## Melvis (Nov 21, 2008)

Stephen said:


> 2.4 GHz with a 1 MB cache
> 
> edit: I read reviews on it from newegg just then and aparantly it can go to 2.98 GHz without increasing the voltage and still be at 40 degrees. I think I know what I'm gonna do...



Ahh ok yea i have heard they can clock pretty high, and that they might release a 2.8GHz version, which will be pretty much the same as my FX-57 but WAY cheaper. I feel ripped off lol, I hope they don't tho


----------



## Stephen (Nov 21, 2008)

I have come to a conclusion that it is the hole that is the problem. I have them all in but 1 which won't go in to the hole. I tried another spacer in the hole and that won't go in either.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I have come to a conclusion that it is the hole that is the problem. I have them all in but 1 which won't go in to the hole. I tried another spacer in the hole and that won't go in either.



if its just the one, get your dad to tap that one.


----------



## caleb (Nov 21, 2008)

If were talking about those spacers between the motherboard tray inside the case and the motherboard itself I wouldnt hesitate a moment and force them in with a pliers.
You do this once in a cases lifetime so it doesnt matter if you damage the drills really.


----------



## James1991 (Nov 21, 2008)

caleb said:


> If were talking about those spacers between the motherboard tray inside the case and the motherboard itself I wouldnt hesitate a moment and force them in with a pliers.
> You do this once in a cases lifetime so it doesnt matter if you damage the drills really.



I agree, Force it and if it still doesn' work then.............. You><ASUS


----------



## steelkane (Nov 21, 2008)

If you can,, please post pictures,, just to explain better, some cases have built in stand-offs,


----------



## Stephen (Nov 21, 2008)

steelkane said:


> If you can,, please post pictures,, just to explain better, some cases have built in stand-offs,



That's what I'm actually wondering about. There are these 2 round metal things (one I'm trying to get the spacer in) which I presume are holes for spacers because when the spacers are in the other holes the 2 metals things are too low. Also the case had one spacer (the same as the ones in the bag) in it but that's too low to use on its own.







So as you can see, the ones I put in are raised but the one that was already in is low and those 2 others are low.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 21, 2008)

This looks like you don't need the ones you put in, but you could test:
Get the ones on the raised arches (the ones you put in) out, lay in your motherboard and check if it outlines correctly and doesn't touch the back.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2008)

raised ones are built in spacers, they dont need them.

Remember that when alls said and done, they should all be the same height.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh awesome! I might still be able to build it over the weekend. Am I going to need spacers at all? The case came with 4.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 21, 2008)

They might be there for compatibility with other forms of motherboards (mini-ITX, mATX etc)


----------



## Stephen (Nov 21, 2008)

(it's a mATX case)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Oh awesome! I might still be able to build it over the weekend. Am I going to need spacers at all? The case came with 4.



looking at that pic, maybe very few.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 21, 2008)

d'oh  but I'm looking up a review of the case to see whether they use the spacers.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 21, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> d'oh  but I'm looking up a review of the case to see whether they use the spacers.



Good luck  I couldn't find a single thing on it. I was hoping to write the world's first review on the case. I had to buy the case not knowing anything about it besides the little bit on the asus site


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

*Problem sorta #2*

Is it ok to cut the little metal bits sticking out of the I/O shield off (they're facing inside)? It's stopping the ports from going in the holes.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2008)

Good use of the forums,, I hope all the reply's help you get you Rig up & running.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

Never mind about problem 2

I have another question though

Why won't the usb headers go in
and there's 7 little headers coming off the front panel audio headers. Where the hell do they go? they are like mic, mic bias (?), fpout-l & r, aud gnd and that. But there's already the front panel audio things all together.

I've done everything except get these stupid headers in.

Also, there's no headers for the system beeps.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

Another problem, big one

The ATX power cord does not go in. There are squares where the top is meant to be curved and vice versa. What the fuck do I do?


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

Never mind about that problem either. It's a 20 pin connector. God I hope it's gonna have enough power.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

This PSU is hopeless. The 4 pin power connector is all round the wrong way. I can't get that in...


----------



## James1991 (Nov 22, 2008)

are you using the right 4pin plug? there should be 2(one is to extend the 20pin plug to a 24 pin)

oh and there is an edit button if you want to change your post


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm a dopey one today

There's another 4 pin connector that goes in and the other 4 pin one I think must be another 4 pins for the ATX one (it's coming off those cords)


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2008)

coming from the front of the case,, I see one blue plug, that is your USB header that goes on the bottom of the board, on the blue header with the male pins.It only goes on one way, your front panel audio header is green, if you want to use the header, there should be two jumpers that come off, then you would plug the mic bias on number 1 then ground on number 2 then mic on number 3, tell me what the other one read.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2008)

If you can start showing pictures, of the items your having trouble with.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok to recap and pics

I found the right 4 pin one. I've put the 20 pin one in but I need to take it out to put the other 4 pin one in but it won't come out.

The audio ones are black, not green. I'm putting the usb ones in right but they just won't budge.






Oh and the audio
There's the one with all of them which goes into the motherboard but there's those 7 coming off it.




Theres: fpout-r, fpout-l, aud gnd, mic, mic bias, ret-l, ret-r


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2008)

if you have a ziptie tie the single pins to the wires & plug in the other one that's at the end in the green header on the motherboard.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

I've got the usb headers in and the audio

I just need to know where those 7 things go and *how do I get the 20 pin power connector out so I can get the 4 pin one in?*


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I've got the usb headers in and the audio
> 
> I just need to know where those 7 things go and *how do I get the 20 pin power connector out so I can get the 4 pin one in?*



it has a clip. you have to push the clip before pulling it out.

if you dont mind me asking, how old are you? it just seems your tripping up on some of the basic things.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

I know it has a clip, I still can't get it out.

I'm 14 *waits for it*...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I know it has a clip, I still can't get it out.
> 
> I'm 14 *waits for it*...



wait til you're 16, those clips are child proof 


while normally i'd tell you force is NEVER the answer, just push really hard on the top of the clip. somtimes they lock on real tight. (remember to use force on the clip, NOT when pulling the plug out)


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2008)

those 7 things dont get used,, the plug on the end of it does,, plug it into the green audio header on the motherboard


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok then all I have left to do is get that stupid thing out. I've even pulled the clip up from behind but it still won't come out.

I give up.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2008)

grab the clip with your thumb, & while pulling up slowly from side to side.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2008)

maybe let your dad try


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

I've already gotten my dad to try, he couldn't do it either.

I've got it out a little bit, there's a small gap


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I've already gotten my dad to try, he couldn't do it either.
> 
> I've got it out a little bit, there's a small gap



well, you might have to use some force. it sounds like a real bitch.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

My fingers are so sore, I'm gonna have to try later


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2008)

can you post a picture of this mighty clip,,


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

As you can see, the clip isn't actually clipped on anymore but I can't actually get it out.


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2008)

what happened to the number 18 wire. it look like it's missing.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

I was wondering that, there was nothing in it. I hope it doesn't matter, don't wanna send it back really because...

I got it out and my computers done!!!(!!!) Whether it works is another thing but it's done! I'm just waiting for my dad to get home with cable ties.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2008)

the missing wire is a negative rail. lots of modern PSU's dont come with it.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

HOLY FUCKIN JESUS IT WORKS!!!!!

I'm in Kubuntu 8.10! Everything has said that it doesn't work without a lot of hassle with the geforce 6100 but it works!!!!!

im so happy!!!


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh and thanks everyone for all your help!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Oh and thanks everyone for all your help!



we accept thanks (via the thanks button) cookies (you can just email them through) and repayments of you sticking around the forum and helping others.

hows kubuntu treating you? i'm too used to windows to bother with linux based OS's.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

I actually really like it. I have to wait for Adept to finish updating the package list so that I can install Firefox though 

I love how like everything is just a widget


----------



## steelkane (Nov 22, 2008)

Good to hear your up & running,, Kubuntu is rather nice once the video driver is installed. I have a guest pc at home setup with Super Ubuntu 2008.10, works really smooth.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm about to install the proprietary driver. I'm not sure how it will go because as far as I know the nvidia drivers don't work with the geforce 6100. I don't know about the latest one (177.82) but the others didn't.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 22, 2008)

The chassis fan is so cold! It's actually making my room freezing. At least it should keep the computer nice and cool.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2008)

Stephen said:


> The chassis fan is so cold! It's actually making my room freezing. At least it should keep the computer nice and cool.



unless its an airconditioner, its physically impossible to make something colder than the air temperature itself.


----------

